# Eucalyptus



## Xllxmexllx (May 2, 2018)

Hello, is all types of eucalyptus safe for budgies? I want to purchase a eucalyptus tree but I’m not sure if all types are considered safe for them?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Safe and Toxic Woods for budgies

All types of eucalyptus are safe for budgies but you must be sure the tree has not been treated with pesticides or chemicals. *


----------



## Xllxmexllx (May 2, 2018)

Thank you!!


----------

